# F-100 Super sabre



## Wildr1 (Aug 27, 2018)

Some shots taken while in the Airforce and the Air National Guard. (personal collection)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildr1 (Aug 29, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 29, 2018)




----------



## Tony Kambic (Aug 30, 2018)

Great shots, thanks for posting. Some are the 2 seaters flown by the 'Misty' pilots in Vietnam. Note two images display the recognition lamps added just under the intake.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 30, 2018)

Good shots!


----------



## Wildr1 (Sep 7, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 7, 2018)




----------



## Wildr1 (Sep 8, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 8, 2018)




----------



## Wildr1 (Sep 15, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 15, 2018)




----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 15, 2018)

Cool shots.


----------



## Wildr1 (Sep 17, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 17, 2018)




----------



## Wildr1 (Jan 12, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 12, 2019)




----------



## Wildr1 (Mar 28, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 29, 2019)




----------



## ronl (May 16, 2019)

Great pictures! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Gnomey (May 16, 2019)

Good shots!


----------

